# Laminated segmented cigar pen



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

My eldest son was over for Thanksgiving and we brewed up a new way to make segmented blanks. I had gotten a scroll saw and this sparked a whole slew of what-ifs.
We finally gravitated toward cutting curved patterns in the blank and gluing in contrasting colors of wood and squeezing the blank back together in a vise until the glue dried. My son also tried out using constuction paper with CA with limited success.
The wood veneer did best with titebond type glue as the water in the glue softened the wood for bending to some degree.
As we were playing with this I got the bright idea of cutting some 1/4" plugs from some red oak and putting these into the blank. 
The pictures show the blank two side and the pen I made from it two sides.
I started with drilling and plugging the mahogany blank, then cutting the curve on one side, gluing in a purpleheart and a padauk strip, drying it overnight, then on the adjacent side cutting a curve and gluing in a sandwich of 2 padauk strips and a wild cherry strip.
Turned it, polished and finished with CA.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Neat!!


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool! Hope you don't mind if I give it a whirl.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

mickit said:


> Very cool! Hope you don't mind if I give it a whirl.


That's what it's here for. Be sure and show us what you did!


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it. I keep seeing what folks are doing with turning and I just might have to give it a go.

Well done, well done.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet! I really like it.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Heres the next try, black walnut with paduak veneer sandwiched in two maple veneers. I left out the oak plugs, thought they wouldn't help the design here.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

that's a great idea. looks great


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work Gary.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice! And fresh. Keep it up. You've got some winners there.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Cotton picking WOW!


Did you sand where you scroll sawed?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Adillo303 said:


> Cotton picking WOW!
> 
> 
> Did you sand where you scroll sawed?


Nope. Scroll saw leaves a pretty smooth cut. Also any tooth left on the cut surface will help the grip of the glue.


----------

